# Rotating Head With Bearings! Smooth



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter's Rotating head. How do you make a slick idea better ? Add ball bearings. Talk about smooth and tight tolerance. Roger's designs are always evolving and changing for the better. This one has a gun like grip in spectraply that hammer grips nice. I've been really enjoying shooting hammer grip style. I really gives my hand and thumb a break. A nice neutral hold for hands with a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very, very nice!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup you sure do light up my world there Mr. Treefork...Nice review of the rotating head shooter with bearings...

yeah maybe this next month I could get one..a little short on lunch money this month..

Nice shooting as always...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Light em up!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

As always...excellent shooting!! You're going to light it up at the ECST.

Todd


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooting, i thought the RH Wingshooter are with ball bearings, a good idea, light the fire !


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------

